# Login mit Bild



## Gast (26. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche nach einer Lösung für einen Login mit Username und Passwort. Das Ganze wäre nicht schwer mit PHP und einer MySQL Datenbank, allerdings will ich diesen Submit Button in meiner seite nicht haben. Ich will ein jpg Bild auf das man klicken kann und somit auf die seite kommt oder nicht. Gibts bei javascript einen OnClick eventhandler für images oder muss ich das anders machen? 

Danke euer Gast


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2005)

```
[url="login.php"][img]login.jpg[/img][/url]
```
?


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2005)

nun gut dann kann ichs mit Textdateien auch machen


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Feb 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir das: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/formularbuttons.htm#grafische


----------



## Campino (26. Feb 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> [url="login.php"][img]login.jpg[/img][/url]
> ```
> ?



Ich würde kein href=blub.php nehmen, weil dann das Formular nicht abgesendet wird, sondern ein 


```
<script language="JavaScript">
function send(){
//Code um das Formular abzusenden
}
</script>
<a onClick="send()">[img][/img]</a>
```


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Feb 2005)

Na normal is das absenden ja schon über form action=blup definiert, da reicht ein formname.submit(); oder ein button type="submit" auf den man klickt.


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2005)

achso jetz versteh ich erst die frage (ugha)


----------

